# 180 canopy build



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Anyone out there that would be so kind to link me to instructions/build thread for a 180 gallon canopy 72" x 24?"

Searched the forum, but ultimately did not feel like wading through all the posts...

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are 2 canopy instructions that are available in our library section. You will just have to adjust your measurements to your size tank.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_canopy2.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_canopy.php


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I've seen those. Not what I had in mind, at all.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to get the hip waders out I think. 
What did you have in mind? When I was beginning design stages for my stand/canopy, I began playing around with Google Sketchup. Maybe give it a try, it's a fantastic tool.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Will do, thanks. I have a buddy who does lots of woodworking. He's coming by in a couple weekends for a fantasy football draft. I'll talk with him about it...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you do some google searching you will come up with a few different builds on various fish forums.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great thanks. I asked here without searching for anything. Thought I may get lucky asking...


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I will second the "I didnt feel like searching through countless pages sentiment." Iggy, if you find a nice set of plans please link me to them. I still need to build the canopy for my 125 and didnt care for the look and design of the two on here. I may just stop at a semilocal fish store this weekend and checkout some manufactured ones for ideas. If I get ambititious enough and find something nice or come up with something, I will send it your way as well.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> I will second the "I didnt feel like searching through countless pages sentiment." Iggy, if you find a nice set of plans please link me to them. I still need to build the canopy for my 125 and didnt care for the look and design of the two on here. I may just stop at a semilocal fish store this weekend and checkout some manufactured ones for ideas. If I get ambititious enough and find something nice or come up with something, I will send it your way as well.


Sounds good man. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd check over on MFK's DIY section. Lots of good stand and canopy builds over there..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> I'd check over on MFK's DIY section. Lots of good stand and canopy builds over there..


Great idea. Thank you!


----------

